# My 2-cycle power augur keeps bogging down



## Jimigunne

It is a Earthquake 43 CC augur, 2-cycle. It has a Viper E43 engine. Essentially the same as a weed-eater engine and chain saw engine. Its not but a little more than a year old. It will start up fine, and often will run fine at full throttle for a half-minute or so. (It has to run a full throttle to dig!) It always idles fine. Then it starts failing to accelerate...it just slows and almost dies when you try to gun the engine. It *would* die if you didn't release the throttle. I already checked the air filter and exhaust for blockage, but found none. What does this leave? I guess just the carb? I have run most of a tank of gas through it with a LOT of Lucas fuel system cleaner added, and it still bogs down under acceleration. This is MOST of the time. A couple of days ago, I was actually able to dig a couple of post holes with it (after the Lucas). But when I tried to dig with it yesterday, it was only idling again. Ideas?


----------



## geogrubb

When it starts to bog loosen the fuel cap to see if that helps, the cap may not be venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## kburns

Check the spark arrester on the muffler. If its okay, check exhaust port.


----------



## GoatDriver

Engine power loss on 2-cycles _may be_ caused by restricted or plugged exhaust ports. The problem is caused by the build up of carbon deposits. This should be checked and cleaned every time the engine is serviced.

to do this remove your muffler and check the exhaust ports for "plugging/clogging" Turn the crank so that the piston is not visible in the exhaust ports.....Use a wooden scraper to clean and then blow out any loose carbon with compressed air. Also be sure to check your muffler to make sure that it is not stopped up. Check your gasket, then re-install the muffler.

This may be your issue but if not it sure won't hurt to clean the ports anyway. Have a good day!:wave:


----------

